#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-01
<progre55> hi guys. I've got a server, with ubuntu enterprise cloud installed, and from time to time it just freezes. No ssh connection. But I cant even connect to it using a monitor and a keyboard, so I have to force-boot it. Cant seem to find anything in the logs. Any suggestions, please? what logs to check?
<flaccid> could be hardware
<progre55> flaccid: what log files could I check? or any suggestions on how to check hardware parts?
<flaccid> not sure. check /var/log/*
<flaccid> someone else might chime in here later
<progre55> flaccid: couldnt find anything useful in /var/log/*
<progre55> everything seems to be normal..
<flaccid> thats why its likely hardware imo
<progre55> I see.. well, let me google on how I can check ram, hd and cpu for defects )
<progre55> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> np
<smoser> flaccid, jeremydei and i talked a bit, and for 11.04 we're hoping to get rightscale onto "official ubuntu ami"s
<flaccid> that sounds awesome!
<flaccid> i'm trying to find time to finish off my debian builder template and images
<flaccid> hopefully within the next week
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/668400
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 668400 in cloud-init "Adding RightScale support to cloud-init" [Undecided,New]
<flaccid> jeremydei did mention this to me. by 'onto' do you mean including the rightlink package or still just using instance user-data to install it?
<flaccid> ah yeah, supporting both user-data formats
<patrickw> Is there a trick involved in running centos kernels on UEC instances?  I'm trying to update the kernel on a centos 5.3 euca certified image, but when I try to use the RH kernel (from yum update) my networking doesn't seem to start correctly.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-02
<jmgalloway> can someone tell me what directory the images are stored in the walrus controller?
<TeTeT> jmgalloway: /var/lib/eucalyptus/bukkits/
<jmgalloway> how can I specify which ports to open when I launch a vm?
<marrusl> jmgalloway, this is a great guide:  http://cssoss.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/book_eucalyptus_beginners_guide_uec_edition1.pdf
<marrusl> jmgalloway, check chapter 8 for network security management.
<marrusl> jmgalloway, and fwiw... this is the best place to go for UEC docs.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/
<jmgalloway> Thanks I will check it out
<marrusl> and in no way was that a suggestion to rtfm.  ;-)  just a good link to have.
<jmgalloway> I've used that manual a lot.  It has really good info
<jmgalloway> I think I jumped ahead to fast and used hybridfox...I am learning to use uec from the command line now
<marrusl> indeed.  but yes, the short version is you want to look into the "euca-authorize" command
<marrusl> Yup, jmgalloway, I agree.  The best way to do it is the hard way at first and then switch to something like hybridfox.
<jmgalloway> yeah, I've been using that, just not declaring a security group when I do
<marrusl> when you know the internals, it's going to come in handy when things go wrong off the GUI
<jmgalloway> that's true.  Even the uec gui has trouble some times
<marrusl> Indeed, and of course, you soon find out that it's only a small fraction of the functionality.
<jmgalloway> that's true
<marrusl> for the most part, the only thing I do out of the GUI is, a) download my credentials and b) change the default instance sizes.
<marrusl> There are other bits, but it has little to do with managing EMIs and managing instances.
<jmgalloway> a question...so if I put a user in a security group with specific ports open..each time they launch a vm, only those ports will be open right?
<marrusl> Hmm.  It's really the instance that belongs to the security group the way I look at it.
<jmgalloway> yeah, ok I see that now.
<jmgalloway> euca-run-instances emi-XXXXXXXX -k mykey -g webservers
<jmgalloway> webservers is the security group
<jmgalloway> is there a way to delete the default security group?
<marrusl> Hmm... good question.  never tried. You can always leave it with nothing authorized if not.
<jmgalloway> well the reason I ask is because I created 4 admin accounts, then created security groups for all of them.  I am returning back to a single admin account and want to clear those old groups.
<marrusl> jmgalloway, sorry, I was away from the keyboard there for a few...  euca-delete-group is the command you are looking for.
<marrusl> all the euca2ools are well documented and have good man pages, fwiw.
<jmgalloway> yeah I've used that
<jmgalloway> it doesnt delete the default groups
<jmgalloway> where are the groups located...which directory?
<marrusl> jmgalloway, Hm.  interesting.  not sure where that's stored.   you may be running into the same issue as this fellow:
<marrusl> http://open.eucalyptus.com/forum/how-delete-removed-users-security-group
<marrusl> nobody answered his question, but he's a  colleague of mine.
<marrusl> if you ping me back on this channel tomorrow, I can see if he made any progress with that question.
<marrusl> perhaps if you recreate the users and try to delete the groups again?  then redelete the users./
<marrusl> jmgalloway, actually, he will be on this channel tomorrow probably, his nick is TeTeT.
<jmgalloway> ok thanks
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-03
<patrickw> Anyone know how to control the amount of swap space allocated to instances?
<patrickw> Allocated to a particular instance, I should say.  Or is there no way to set the swap on a per-instance basis?
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-04
<smoser> patrickw, no way to set it on per-instance
<smoser> i believe it is configurable for a give size
<Makere> how do I know if the node have registered correctly and the cluster is using them?
<TeTeT> Makere: try euca-describe-availability-zones verbose and sudo euca_conf --list-nodes
<TeTeT> hggdh: just a quick update, I got init scripts for apache and wget, a broker for recording and querying servers, and a scheduler written. now I'm trying to integrate these. hopefully done by end of tomorrow
<hggdh> TeTeT: fantastic :-)
<TeTeT> hggdh: do you know of a reliable way to get eth0 ip address from python? I use ifconfig eth0 | grep inet\ addr | sed \"s/:/ /g\" | awk '{ print $3 }' but it fails
<hggdh> TeTeT: not really, no
<hggdh> but
<hggdh> hold on
<hggdh> TeTeT: this seems to work: ifconfig wlan0 | grep "inet addr" | sed "s/:/ /g"|awk '{print $3}'
<hggdh> as this: ifconfig wlan0 | grep "inet addr" | tr ":" " " | awk '{print $3}'
<Makere> what do you use clouds for btw? Doing a school thing and we haven't really decided yet what to try/use 60-70 PC cloud with
<TeTeT> hggdh: I found a python function that does it, will use that
<TeTeT> hggdh: I encounter this problem fairly often, like 1 out of 10 launches with -f <script>: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525732/
<TeTeT> Makere: I only use it for testing UEC and giving the UEC classes, so only lab work, not production
<Makere> so in the end the whole thing is pretty much useless
<Makere> ;P
<hggdh> Makere: well, not really, we still find errors ;-)
<hggdh> TeTeT: this is on 1.6.2, or 2.0?
<TeTeT> hggdh: maverick, 2.0
<Makere> is it possible to run one VM with all the nodes CPU's/Mem/HDD compiled? some sort of cluster
<TeTeT> hggdh: I updated the training cloud to it, so it was lucid first, then upgrade to maverick. Upgrade went smoothly
<hggdh> TeTeT: at least that... can you open a bug against cloud-init on this?
<hggdh> Makere: you mean run a cloud on a VM?
<TeTeT> hggdh: directly upstream at cloud-init on LP? Can do that
<Makere> I mean forming a cluster with cloud
<hggdh> TeTeT: at LP first; if no dups, then of course we would be happy to also have an upstream bug
<hggdh> Makere: it should be possible, yes
<Makere> 2 things I hate with cloud is, one that everything should be possible but in reality it's probably really annoying shit, second that all the material related to clouds seem to be like 90% bullshit
<TeTeT> hggdh: bug 671000 filed against ubuntu/cloud-init
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 671000 in cloud-init "Maverick: cloud-init fails during boot of instance" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/671000
<hggdh> Makere: mind your language, please.
<hggdh> Makere: (1) not everything is possible; (2) there is a lot of hype around clouds, this is for certain
<hggdh> Makere: for example: can you set a cluster in a cloud (which is different from clustering the cloud itself)? Yes. But I have never done it
<hggdh> theoretically it should be possible, it is just a question of setting up, which should be pretty similar to a cluster on bare-metal
<hggdh> TeTeT: can you please add versions of cloud-init and euca?
<TeTeT> hggdh: ok, as soon as I get an instance up again
<TeTeT> hggdh: hmm, I was using a lucid instance, maybe upgrade to maverick there?
<hggdh> TeTeT: you can try with a maverick one, but a lucid image should also work
<hggdh> if it does not, this is good data for the bug
<TeTeT> hggdh: I pushed the scripts here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tspindler/junk/uec-scheduler
<TeTeT> hggdh: I'm testing them now, hope the integration of them will be smooth
<hggdh> TeTeT: cool, thank you, will branch from there
<smoser> TeTeT, i believe your bug is a dupe of bug 571271 which was fix-released in 0.5.10-0ubuntu1.1
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 571271 in cloud-init "uec images should wait longer for metadata service" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571271
<smoser> TeTeT, also, regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/671000
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 671000 in cloud-init "Maverick: cloud-init fails during boot of instance" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> it is marked as "Maverick", but the version reported (0.5.10-0ubuntu1) is lucid GA (current in lucid-updates is 0.5.10-0ubuntu1.3)
<smoser> oh. i see, maverick host.
<TeTeT> smoser: I'm using a maverick image now and it seems to work just fine
<smoser> right, as will more current lucid images.
<smoser> i'm guessing the one you have is from the imagestore, right?
<TeTeT> smoser: yes, that's what I show the students during class usually
<smoser> which brings us to the next question of "Why are there not updated images in the store"
<smoser> ...
<smoser> which i'm hoping nijaba is going to address sometime shortly
<TeTeT> smoser: the image store is a bit useless right now, IMO
<smoser> TeTeT, useless due to out of date images ?
<smoser> or other?
<smoser> nijaba, has shown an interest in getting the out-of-datedness addressed.
<TeTeT> smoser: yes, due to out dated images. I also wish I could delete an image from the store, so I can demo the installation to students more often
<smoser> TeTeT, "delete an image" meaning remove the data that says this image has been installed
<smoser> right ?
<TeTeT> smoser: and the image from the bucket
<smoser> i'm guessing theres some data on the CC that you could wipe to do that. the image from the bucket wouldn't really hurt, and can be deleted other ways, right ?
<TeTeT> smoser: I can manually delete it from the command line, but afaik it is still displayed in the shop
<TeTeT> smoser: what happens if you d/l the image again? Will the old data just be overwritten?
<smoser> yeah, i'm guessing you can kill some data
<smoser> you might try:
<smoser> sudo apt-get --purge remove python-image-store-proxy  && sudo rm -Rf /var/lib/image-store-proxy/ && sudo apt-get install python-image-store-proxy
<TeTeT> smoser: I don't have root privileges on the main training machines for the students
<TeTeT> smoser: just eucalyptus admin rights
<smoser> hm.. yeah, then from that you proably can't do it.
<TeTeT> which I believe is a valid use case, that UEC admin and root are different entities
<smoser> TeTeT, at very least it would make sense to be able to kick the image store to tell it to check its inventory
<smoser> TeTeT, you could open a bug :)
<TeTeT> smoser: I feel that I opened to many bugs already
<TeTeT> hggdh: the scripts seem to be running, I check if this is still the case tomorrow morning. out now
<smoser> hm.. TeTeT, i don't think anyone feels you've opened too many bugs.
<smoser> (i realize you're gone)
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-05
<selinuxium> Hi all,
<selinuxium> I have a 10.04 instance running on VMware. I would like to convert it to an EC2 instance. The VM is already 50gb. How would I go about it?
<SpamapS> erichammond: ping! got a second to talk about your ideas for adding the rest of the Amazon tools to Ubuntu?
<smoser> selinuxium, i dont think there is any straightforward documentation written.
<smoser> you'll basically have to perform a 'v2v', and remember that on ec2 root filesystem is /dev/sda1 and you upload a partition (not a full disk).
<smoser> for anyone interested, I'm been playing with porting instance support (for UEC images) and host support (for UEC) for rebooting into new kernels back to lucid.
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/~smoser/+archive/lucid-kernel-upgrades
<selinuxium> smoser, Hi there, sorry was afk...
<selinuxium> smoser, How would I go about doing a v2v, from which side would you perform the task?
<smoser> i only have very general advice.
<smoser> for a starting point, i'd suggest
<smoser>  - start an ubuntu instance
<smoser>  - attach a volume
<smoser>  - rsync the vmware's partition's content to the attached volume
<smoser>  - unmount volume
<smoser>  - snapshot volume, register ami
<smoser>  - debug, rinse, repeat
<smoser> things you'll probably want to add to your image in ec2 would be:
<smoser>  - linux-ec2 kernel
<smoser>  - cloud-init
<selinuxium> smoser, cheers for your help. :)
<smoser> selinuxium, i'm sure others would be interested in your findings
<smoser> if you blogged or wrote a mail on what you had to do to ubuntu-cloud mailing list
<selinuxium> smoser, I will give it a go  :)
<Makere> is it possible to use cores from multiple servers in one VM?
<Makere> multiple nodes*
<smoser> Makere, ?
<smoser> you mean like if you had 2 machines each with 4 cpus, could you create a VM that used 6 cpus ?
<smoser> is that what you're asking?
<Makere> ye
<smoser> no.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-06
<ska> Can I reboot an aws instance. Will it keep all the data?
<ska> One of my instances can't make and TCP connections outbound.
<ska> Can I reboot an instance from CLI: "reboot" ?
<newCloudUser> hi
<newCloudUser> I have a question about ubuntu private cloud configuration
<newCloudUser> Hello
<newCloudUser> Looking for information
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-07
<flaccid> ska: you can
